# old gizzard still living in the 80's



## maxhuey (Aug 12, 2010)

got a 72" Toshiba a few years ago, it's a DLP and picture is great but not as good as my dad's Sony RPTV. The rest of the equipment are from the 80's : Bose Satellite home theater Dolby "Prologic" sound system, Lite-On DVD recorder, Sony "Betamax" VCR, Pioneer CLD-V840 laser Disc player and a big 8' C-band satellite system. Yes, they are old but still functioning well, could not figure out a good way to get rid of them!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ebay...


----------



## maxhuey (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately, this old fart still do not know how to use ebay, registered once but got totally confused so gave up!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ebay can be a pain but if you follow the steps you'll get to where you need to be. I gave up on it years ago.:help:


----------

